# "problema columna 2 x 15"



## edix/09 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hola gente del foro, bueno como dice el tema "problema columna 2 x 15" a lo que me refería es que tenia pensado hacer bafles como el siguiente: 




bueno resulta que el que les mostré continuación los venden en mercadolibre dicen aguantar 400wrsm a 4ohms. resulta los siguien me puse a ver sus compenentes y traen:

4 Tweeter potencia nominal 75w impedencia 4/8
1 bocina tweeter piezoelectrica potencia nominal también de 75w.
2 woofer de 15" 200wrsm impedencia 8 ohms.

bueno esos componentes irían a un divisor de frecuencia de 3 vías, los woofers irían conectados al mismo en la parte de grabes en paralelo asi obtendriamos 400wrsm a 4 ohms... y pero los demás componentes, como aguantan esa potencia?

Si me pueden sacar eso duda se los agradeceria.


----------



## 0110110h (Oct 12, 2011)

-ya de entrada los Tweeter y el Tweeter piezo seguro tienen mayor impedancia que los 4Ω de los woofer asique les llega bastante menos potencia.

-Por otro lado en un tema musical el nivel rms en el peor de los casos se encuentra solo 5,5db por debajo del valor pico máximo sea cual sea el estilo (techno, rege, metal, etc), traducido, esto significa que un amplificador y un parlante ambos diseñados para soportar 400Wrms al reproducir música, en el peor de los casos, tendrán que soportar solo 400Wrms*0,53088 = 212Wrms o continuos. Por lo que los tweeter quedan con un buen margen.
Eso en el peor de los casos, normalmente el nivel rms en un CD bien masterizado en la actualidad se encuentra entre 12db y unos 8db como máximo por debajo del nivel pico.

-Todo lo anterior es para un solo parlante, en tu caso hay un divisor de frecuencias que manda solo los agudos a los twiteer y en la música el nivel rms de los agudos es aun mucho menor que lo expresado en el punto anterior. Te imaginas un tema que mande por ejemplo un tono de 1KHz y 400Wrms de potencia, la gente saldría del local con los oídos sangrando seguramente.

-Conclusión: Yo solo me preocuparía por la veracidad de los datos que entrega el vendedor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2011)

0110110h dijo:


> . . . esto significa que un amplificador y un parlante ambos diseñados para soportar 400Wrms al reproducir música, en el peor de los casos, tendrán que soportar solo 400Wrms**0,53088* = 212Wrms o continuos. Por lo que los tweeter quedan con un buen margen.


 

Me dió curiosidad  . . .  de dónde sale esa constante ? *0,53088*

Gracias !


----------



## edix/09 (Oct 13, 2011)

estuve leyendo y bueno pero igual me queda una duda, y la bocina de los medios que va sola como aguanta esa potencia se le agrega una resistencia o algo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2011)

Una rango extendido puede ir sola , pero una rango medio necesita del cross-over


----------



## 0110110h (Oct 13, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me dió curiosidad  . . .  de dónde sale esa constante ? *0,53088*
> 
> Gracias !



con la formula para pasar de ganancia de tensión a ganancia en db:
20xlog(Vsalida/Ventrada)

adaptándola a nuestro caso:
20xlog(Vrms/Vpico) = -5,5db

Donde: 
Vrms: Nivel de tensión rms de la música.
Vpico: Tension pico máxima que presenta la música y que debe ser capaz de entregar el amplificador para no producir recorte en la señal. Se refiere a +-Vcc con que se alimenta el ampli que determina la máxima excursión de señal posible a la salida.

ahora:
si Vpico=1
y Vrms=X

resolvemos para Vrms

Vrms = 0,53088......



edix/09 dijo:


> estuve leyendo y bueno pero igual me queda una duda, y la bocina de los medios que va sola como aguanta esa potencia se le agrega una resistencia o algo?



Como dije nunca le van a llegar 200Wrms, ni siquiera una cantidad similar ya que el cross-over divide las frecuencias que van a cada parlante y cada una de esas frecuencias tienen potencias distintas. La potencia de solo los medios y los agudos en la música es aun mucho menor que la potencia de todo el espectro de la señal musical.
Por eso los tweeters se queman si no se los coloca junto con un divisor de frecuencias ó cross-over o como le quieran llamar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2011)

0110110h dijo:


> con la formula para pasar de ganancia de tensión a ganancia en db:
> 20xlog(Vsalida/Ventrada)
> 
> adaptándola a nuestro caso:
> ...


 
Ah ok de la de dBv 


Saludos !


----------



## paloionico (Oct 25, 2011)

yo los tuve esos son malos ,no soportan 100 reales te quedas con los conos en la mano


----------

